# 2022 Spring Saugeyes



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

This March has been rather tough for me this year compared to the previous few years. Had been catching a few hear and there but honestly not much to report on. Combination of the odd weather patterns we have had this year and a lot of my usual producing spots now seem to be pretty much common knowledge due to social media and other forms of internet Tom Foolery 🤣, it almost looks like the Maumee river run everywhere you go. I decided to venture out and do some serious walking to find some new spots, and I’m glad I did! Pulled out my limit, Four of the fish were your typical 15”-17” males. The other two were some husky gals, both just shy of being fish Ohio quality. I sadly did loose the biggest one of the night about 5’ from the bank. I was back reeling her as I was worried she was going to break me off, only using 8lbs mono and tied with a loop knot on my jig made me nervous. When I thought she was done, she gave me one last run and back to the depths she went. It was a great and much needed night to restore my faith that I half way knew how to fish. I encourage you all to continue to explore and travel the path not taken, may find a new honey hole!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

You aren't alone. March has been way off for me as well. Very hit and miss, but I have got some nice ones. They're spawning now in my area and the bite won't come back until for a couple weeks.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been out 4 times targetting them and gotten skunked on all 4, 3 at Alum and 1 at Buckeye Lake last night! Though, I suck at saugeye fishing!!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I haven't fished for saugeye much what's your best tactic I have caught a few with jigs with white grubs


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

This time of year almost strictly twister tails and joshys. I few vibees as well in deeper water. Once water hits 60 crank bait go along.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I mostly start out with a vibe or a redeye shad finding avtive fish and when it slows down I start using a big joshy or a twister tail to pick of a few more. So far this year it’s been working out for me.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Saugeye bite has been horrible at Indian, just a bunch of green fish.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

crittergitter said:


> I have been out 4 times targetting them and gotten skunked on all 4, 3 at Alum and 1 at Buckeye Lake last night! Though, I suck at saugeye fishing!!


You're not alone. I just started targeting saugeye last year and only caught 2 (one of those while targeting crappie) so I suck too.
I generally never fish this early in the year, except farm ponds for LM. This year though, I can't seem to resist the urge. I've made a couple trips to Alum already for a couple hours each time. On my most recent outing, I caught a saugeye right at dusk on a really ugly looking purple and chartreuse w/pink spots 6" stickbait. It wasn't big, but it was a fish!


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

I would say I catch 75% of my saugeye on various types of jigs and plastics combos, I love Joshy’s and twisters but also use several other plastics that don’t get a lot of attention these days, don’t be afraid to venture outside the norm. A simple jig and tube combo has absolutely been the ticket for saugeye and walleye some nights. The first and largest saugeye I ever caught many of years ago, I was bass fishing with a green pumpkin tube. 27” incher, I think I was 11 years old at the time. Kinda ashamed I have not beaten my 11 year old self yet but I guess we all have to have goals 😂


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Tight lining minnows this time of year is a good tactic. I’m just not into that style of fishing. Swim baits, vibe’s, Rippin raps and jerk baits for me right now till this water warms up. Then it’s roadrunner heads/twister tail with a pinch of crawler drug across flats.


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

Jim white said:


> I haven't fished for saugeye much what's your best tactic I have caught a few with jigs with white grubs


If you haven't fished for saugeye much and have caught a few at this time of year on grubs, you likely "have the jig fishing touch" and maybe just need to focus on trying the swimbaits suggested by others to get dialed in. 

It not a tactic but I'll mention having the right rod is a huge deal when fishing jigs for eyes. 

I think the other suggestions in this thread are all good. In addition to the suggestion about tight lining minnows which I know works at Alum and Buckeye, hanging a back hooked bass minnow 1 ft off the bottom with a slip bobber at night historically worked well for me early season at Buckeye (generally ice-out until April). I use a teardrop jig but a hook/sinker works. If you're not familiar, there may be other ways to rig but at least some tight liners attach a small bell sinker to the tag end after attaching a couple of hooks maybe 6 to 8 inches apart the same distance above the sinker. Try back hooking the minnow on at least one hook. Consider a large split shot or two that will pull off the tag end if it is snaggy.

If you are shorebound and fishing daylight hours (especially at dusk) spring, summer, and fall, a fisherperson might try a blue/chrome wally diver in any stream or reservoir. Wally divers catch fish, cast well, are durable, and stay tuned pretty well. You could do worse than selecting Black/Gold and the firetiger for your next two. Bottom contact on retrieves is generally good. For all waters, if I could only have 3 stickbaits they would be blue/chrome, silver clown, and black/gold HJ12 Husky Jerks. It was a long read last time I checked but the pinned Rainy Nights Jerkbait Limits (think that is the title) jn this forum contains a wealth of knowledge on saugeye tactics, etc. Good Luck


----------

